# vlcj und Windows



## TiME-SPLiNTER (27. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte mich gerade in die ganze vlcj geschichte einarbeiten, jedoch stosse ich auf einen Fehler auf den offensichtlich viele stossen und wirklich eine klare Lösung habe ich nicht herausfinden können (hab vieles Probiert).

Es geht darum, dass vlcj die Libraries 'libvlc.dll' und 'libvlccore.dll' nicht finden kann. Das Laden der Libraries mittels [c]NativeLibrary.addSearchPath("libvlc", "path/to/vlc");[/c] funktioniert auch nicht.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand vlcj zum laufen gebracht hat. Ich habe eine Java-Applikation gefunden die auf meinem Rechner funktioniert und auch mit vlcj arbeitet. Es muss also möglich sein.

Downloads - jbiteo - JBiteo Video Organizator based on vlcj project - Google Project Hosting

Welche JARs habt ihr eingebunden, wie sehen eure Pfade aus?

Hier noch das genaue Log:

```
The error was "Unable to load library 'libvlc': Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.
".

The required native libraries are named "libvlc.dll" and "libvlccore.dll".

In the text below <libvlc-path> represents the name of the directory containing "libvlc.dll" and "libvlccore.dll".

There are a number of different ways to specify where to find the native libraries:
 1. Include NativeLibrary.addSearchPath("libvlc", "<libvlc-path>"); at the start of your application code.
 2. Include System.setProperty("jna.library.path", "<libvlc-path>"); at the start of your application code.
 3. Specify -Djna.library.path=<libvlc-path> on the command-line when starting your application.
 4. Add <libvlc-path> to the system search path (and reboot).
```


----------



## Empire Phoenix (28. Jun 2011)

Die FEhlermeldung sagt doch schon genau wo das Problem ist ?

also zb

System.setProperty("jna.library.path", "C:\pfad_zu_den_dlls\");


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (28. Jun 2011)

Das hab ich ja versucht. Das funktioniert aber eben nicht. Das ist ja mein Problem (und das Problem von vielen anderen auch ;-)).


----------



## Michael... (28. Jun 2011)

Alle Lösungsvorschläge schon durchprobiert?
z.B. das lib Verzeichnis in die PATH Variable des Betriebssystems aufgenommen oder die librarypath Option beim Starten der Anwendung verwendet?

Ist der Quellcode offen? Kann man sehen wo und wie die libraries geladen werden?


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (28. Jun 2011)

Nein das Beispielprogramm das ich gepostet habe ist leider nicht Open Source... deshalb kann ich nicht selber nachsehen. Ich möchte keine Änderungen am Betriebssystem vornehmen müssen. Das muss im Java-Programm selbst möglich sein. Da das Beispiel-Programm das ich gepostet habe auch ohne Installation und Admin-Rechte auf Anhieb funktioniert...

Ansonsten habe ich ziemlich alles ausprobiert das mir auch vom Sysout von vlcj vorgeschlagen wurde. Ohne Erfolg. Auch das kopieren des "plugins"-Verzeichnis und der beiden DLLs in das Projektverzeichnis hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## Michael... (28. Jun 2011)

TiME-SPLiNTER hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte keine Änderungen am Betriebssystem vornehmen müssen. Das muss im Java-Programm selbst möglich sein.


Das Anpassen der PATH Variablen ist auch temporär und nur für den Aufruf des Programms möglich.
-Djna.library.path ist ja nur ein zusätzlicher Parameter beim Starten den Programms

Alternativ kann man auch mal per 
	
	
	
	





```
System.getProperty("java.library.path")
```
 schauen welche Verzeichnisse dort gelistet sind und die dlls testweise in eines dieser Verzeichnisse kopieren.


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (28. Jun 2011)

Es hilft einfach alles nichts. Ich habe die beide DLLs mal in das Verzeichnis: C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin kopiert. Das wird mittels [c]System.getProperty("java.library.path")[/c] unter anderen ausgegeben.

Ich habe auch folgende (auskommentierte Varianten) schon versucht:


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws InterruptedException, InvocationTargetException {
	  //System.setProperty("jna.library.path", "C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin");
	  
	  System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.library.path"));
	  
	  /*NativeLibrary.addSearchPath("libvlc", "C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin");
	  NativeLibrary.addSearchPath("libvlccore", "C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin");*/
	  
    String[] args2 = new String[1];
	  
    args2[0] = "test.wmv";
    
	 if(args2.length < 1) {
      System.out.println("Specify a single media URL");
      System.exit(1);
    }

    String[] vlcArgs = (args2.length == 1) ? new String[] {} : Arrays.copyOfRange(args2, 1, args2.length);

    new DirectTestPlayer(args2[0], vlcArgs);

    // Application will not exit since the UI thread is running
  }
```

Und das mit dem Argument anhängen [c]-Djna.library.path=C:/Program Files/Java/jre6/bin[/c] in den Run Configurations. Nichts klappt. Immer noch die meldung aus dem Eröffnungspost.


----------



## Kr0e (28. Jun 2011)

2 Dinge:

1. Ich wrüde eher zu GStreamer-Java raten, als zu VLCj.

2. Deine FEhlermeldung könnte evt darauf hindeuten, dass du ein 64 bit JVM benutzt aber nur 32 bit Dll files. GStreamer, VLC gibt es meines Wissens nicht für 64 bit. Sprich deine JVM kommt damit dann nicht klar. Bei Gstreamer-Java hab ich mal was ähnlcihes gehabt... Lag genau daran. Vlt nur mal Ansatz für weitere Tests


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (28. Jun 2011)

Okay danke für den Tipp... leider löst es das Problem auch nicht wenn ich GStreamer nehme. Gibt es keine Möglichkeit irgendwie vlcj oder von mir aus auch GStreamer (was soll an dem besser sein) mit einer 64 bit JVM laufen zu lassen? Oder gibt es eine Alternative zu den zweien die in 64 bit verfügbar ist?


----------



## Kr0e (28. Jun 2011)

Nein, leider nein! Glaub mir, wenn es die gäbe, hätte ich sie gefunden...

Alle Lösungen basieren auf FFMEPG / GStreamer. Eine andere Lösung gibt es nicht. VLCj ist auch ok, aber ich persönlich mag das API von GStreamer lieber. Hab mit beiden gearbeitet, aber wie das so ist, fängt man iwann an, iwas lieber als was anderem zu finden


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (29. Jun 2011)

Okay danke für eure Hilfe. Dann werde ich es wohl oder übel mal mit einer 32 bit JVM versuchen. Und das im Jahr 2011 . 

Aber eigentlich müsste doch "nur" jemand VLC in 64 bit für Windows kompilieren? Dann sollte das funktionieren. Dass das noch niemand gemacht hat... schade.


----------



## Kr0e (29. Jun 2011)

Ansich hast du recht, hab auch shcon gesucht, aber leider bisher nichts gefunden. Meine eigenen Versuche die Libs zu kompilieren waren erfolglos... Ich bekam endlos viele Fehler und link-error. Ich habs bei FFMPeg einmal geschafft, allerdings war das iwie nicht vollständig...


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (29. Jun 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe was gefunden:

The VideoLAN Forums &bull; View topic - 64bit VLC

Allerdings sind in dem Ordner Index of /build/win64/last alle Dateien mit 32 bit beschriftet. Die folgenden Beiträge im Thread des offiziellen VLC Forums scheinen aber von einer 64 bit Version aus diesem Verzeichnis zu sprechen... die grafische Oberfläche soll noch nicht funktionieren, aber das könnte uns ja egal sein. Wir brauchen nur die Libs in 64 bit.

*EDIT* Ich habe die neuste Version aus dem Verzeichnis mal versucht zu starten auf einem 32bit Windows. Da kommt die Meldung (im Anhang). Die Version ist 1.2.0 die aktuelle Stable Version ist 1.1.10. Das heisst wir können damit rechnen, dass ab 1.2.0 auch eine 64bit Windows Version angeboten werden wird. Solange müsste man nocht mit den Nightlies arbeiten.

Die letzte ist aber schon eine Weile her... 08. Januar 2011...


----------



## Kr0e (29. Jun 2011)

Das sieht interessant aus! Jetzt hab ich mir nochmal die ganze Sache genauer angeschaut und hab festgestellt, dass ich von einem anderen Binding ausgegangen bin! jVLC schwirrte mir im Kopf rum... Das Projekt ist nämlich tot und war nur mittelmäßig brauchabr.. Aber VLCj sieht wirklich gut aus, was das angeht. Ich werde mir das auch mal bei Gelegenheit genau ansehen...


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (29. Jun 2011)

Ich bin schon ein Schritt weiter. Ich bekomme keine Fehlermeldung mehr wenn ich das Beispielprogramm starte. Das Problem ist, es wird kein Video abgespielt (ja ich hab eins angegeben ;-)). Ich denke es liegt an der Library LibX11: [c]LibX11.INSTANCE.XInitThreads();[/c]

Zwar gibt das kein Fehler aber danach heisst es wieder:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Unable to load library 'libX11': Das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden.

	at com.sun.jna.NativeLibrary.loadLibrary(NativeLibrary.java:166)
	at com.sun.jna.NativeLibrary.getInstance(NativeLibrary.java:239)
	at com.sun.jna.Library$Handler.<init>(Library.java:140)
	at com.sun.jna.Native.loadLibrary(Native.java:393)
	at com.sun.jna.Native.loadLibrary(Native.java:378)
	at uk.co.caprica.vlcj.binding.LibX11.<clinit>(LibX11.java:44)
	at DirectTestPlayer.main(DirectTestPlayer.java:50)
```

Und wieder kommt die Frage: Wo findet man eine 64 bit oder auch eine 32 bit version?


----------



## TiME-SPLiNTER (30. Jun 2011)

Okay also ich möchte unsere/meine Erkenntnisse zu VLCJ noch einmal kruz zusammenfassen:


JVM 64 bit und 32 bit Libraries kann man nicht mischen, es funktioniert nicht
Es existiert eine 64 bit kompilierte Version des VLC players mit den entsprechenden Libraries
Die 64 bit Version von VLC leidet noch an grösseren Bugs, diese werden hoffentlich mit dem Release von 1.2.0 Gold behoben


Download 32 bit VLC
Download 64 bit VLC

Daraus brauchen wir die Beiden Libaraires libvlc.dll, libvlccore.dll und das plugin-Verzeichnis.

Das Zusammenspiel von JRE/Java/JVM 32 bit mit den 1.2.0 Libraries des VLC in 32 bit klappt perfekt und schnell.
Hingegen funktioniert die Zusammenarbeit von JRE/Java/JVM 64 bit mit den 1.2.0 Libs von VLC 64 bit nur mässig. Es dauert ewig, bis er mit dem abspielen beginnt. Wenn er aber mal begonnen hat, läuft alles flüssig und wie bei der 32 bit Version.

Die 64 bit version wirft folgenden Fehler, welcher ich als Verursacher für das lange Laden der Medien Vermute:


```
[0xc4e57f0] directx generic error: overlay unuseable (might already be in use)
[0x6af4f20] main video output error: option direct3d-desktop does not exist
```

Ersteren nur wenn man das Java-Programm minimiert. Zudem wird die Oberfläche von Windows durcheinander geworfen (und Aero falls vorhanden deaktiviert).

Man kann aber dem VLC ein Argument mitgeben das ihm sagt, dass er ein anderen video output nutzen soll als directx (dies ist standardmässig der video output des VLCs unter windows). Mit


```
-V glx,opengl
```

Läuft der VLCJ dann mit OpenGL. Somit wird schon einmal die Oberfläche von Windows in ruhe gelassen. Der Fehler: [c][0x6af4f20] main video output error: option direct3d-desktop does not exist[/c] besteht jedoch weiterhin.

Das ist der aktuelle Stand am 30.06.2011.


----------

